# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #233 (03/2020)



## PCGH_Aleco (27. Januar 2020)

Das ist ja unglaublich, wie die Zeit verfliegt! Nun denn, da sind wir wieder und ich heiße euch herzlichen willkommen im zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread zur aktuellen PCGH-Ausgabe 03/2020! Hier werden eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch mal Belobigungen gelesen, analysiert und verarbeitet.

Dieses Mal gehen wir "in-depth" und präsentieren besonders umfangreiche Artikel in der neuen Ausgabe, die ihr planmäßig ab dem 05. Februar 2020 am Kiosk bekommen könnt. Wer nicht unbedingt was zum Anfassen braucht und auf die haptische Version verzichten kann, kann ab dem Freitag davor, in diesem Fall ab dem 31. Januar 2019, Ausgabe 233 in seinen/ihren digitalen Händen halten. Oder ganz anders: Abonnenten unserer Zeitung bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware in der Regel einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT), ein Abo lohnt sich also für den frühen Vogel (und natürlich wegen der Prämien!).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich produzieren wir dieses Heft für Euch! Wohl formulierte Kritik wird von der Redaktion immer gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (Raff benötigt bloß zehn Minuten in seiner Schlafkapsel, die anderen trinken jeweils sieben Litern koffein-angereichertem Kaffee), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## der_yappi (31. Januar 2020)

Ist dann auch ein UEFI Guide für Gigabyte (Aorus) in einer der zukünftigen Ausgaben geplant?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. Januar 2020)

Yep, laut aktueller Planung bereits in der folgenden. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Ugh-Tech (31. Januar 2020)

Ich muss eurer Aussage, das MSI MEG X570 Unify wäre (komplett) lautlos, leider widersprechen! Im Betrieb ist von dem Board zwar nichts zu hören, aber direkt nach einem Kaltstart dreht der Lüfter auf dem X570 für ca. 3 Sekunden (gefühlt bzw. gehört) voll auf! Lässt sich leider laut MSI-Support auch nicht regeln bzw. durch ein UEFI-Update änderbar gestalten, da zu direkt nach dem Start noch keine Möglichkeit besteht, den Lüfter zu regeln.
Warum der Default-Wert bei 100% Drehzahl steht, konnten die mir leider nicht erklären - ist sonst ein super Board, aber die Geräuschkulisse beim Start ist schon nervig.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (31. Januar 2020)

Diese Verhalten kann ich bestätigen und es ist aus technischer Sicht auch wünschenswert, dass Lüfter gelegentlich bewegt werden. Das beugt einseitiger Verteilung und Eintrocknung des Schmiermittels im Lager vor. Das kurze Aufdrehen halte ich trotz der rund 6 Sone aber nicht für eine nennenswerte Beeinträchtigung.


----------



## Ugh-Tech (31. Januar 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Diese Verhalten kann ich bestätigen und es ist aus technischer Sicht auch wünschenswert, dass Lüfter gelegentlich bewegt werden. Das beugt einseitiger Verteilung und Eintrocknung des Schmiermittels im Lager vor. Das kurze Aufdrehen halte ich trotz der rund 6 Sone aber nicht für eine nennenswerte Beeinträchtigung.



Ich hätte ja kein Problem damit, wenn der Lüfter z.B. jede Stunde für fünf Minuten bei niedriger Drehzahl läuft. Wie gesagt, ich finde das Board super, nur der Lärm beim Start nervt.

Ideal wäre natürlich, wenn es Kits gäbe, die den Lüfter gegen einen massiven Kühler tauschen - gerade wenn wir beim Unify keine Heatpipe im Spiel ist, sollte das doch machbar sein. Das Volumen, das (durch den dann fehlenden Lüfter) zusätzlich einem Kühlkörper zur Verfügung stünde, sollte bei einem einigermaßen vernünftigem Luftstrom im Gehäuse die Temperaturen des X570 im grünen Bereich halten können.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (31. Januar 2020)

Vollpassive Lösungen würde ich auch befürworten, hat MSI aber ausdrücklich ausgeschlossen, weil sie keinen Vorteil gegenüber der aktuellen fast-immer-passiv-Lösung sehen. Wenn dich Garantieverlust nicht stört, kannst du den Lüfter auch einfach selbst komplett abklemmen, der Stecker ist ja offen zugänglich. Und da du den Chipsatz bei jedem Lüfterausgang als Regelgröße auswählen kannst, sind auch Worst-Case-Backup-Lösungen auf anderem Wege möglich beziehungsweise zumindest eine akustische Benachrichtigung durch einen laut werdenden Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## takan (31. Januar 2020)

gibts die uefi guides auch einzelnd zu allen gängingen herstellern? ich hatte ein msi und nun ein gigabyte welches irgendwie crap ist.

wäre auch für passiv kits. naja, meine grafikakrte ist lauter.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. Januar 2020)

Die UEFI-Guides produzieren wir in Serie. Diese ist aber gerade erst gestartet, daher dauert es noch ein paar Monate, bis Asus & Co. auch dabei sind.

MfG
Raff


----------



## ery (1. Februar 2020)

@ Torsten
Ich habs mir wie sicher einige andere auch lange Zeit gewünscht...
Nun beginnt ihr mit den neuen UEFI Guides.
Ich sage vorab Danke 
und freue mich auf die ASRock Serie!
Danke


----------



## BikeRider (1. Februar 2020)

Wieder ne Steam Vollversion. - Wird  also ein Magazin werden.


----------



## ArktosFFM (2. Februar 2020)

Pervers geiles Heft - 16 Seiten GPU/CPU Kombi und der Rest sollte auch dufte sein - gekauft.


----------



## kmf (6. Februar 2020)

ArktosFFM schrieb:


> Pervers geiles Heft - 16 Seiten GPU/CPU Kombi und der Rest sollte auch dufte sein - gekauft.


Wahnsinn! Hat mich fast umgehauen - der GPU/CPU-Teil war bestimmt ein echtes Mammutprojekt und ist net nur in den letzten vier Wochen entstanden. Also ich kanns mir net vorstellen. 
Da tun sich 2 in der Redaktion vorzüglich ergänzen bzw. zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## Tolotos66 (6. Februar 2020)

Ihr habt so einen schöne CPU/GPU-Test gemacht und auch gut das Problem mit der VRAM-Auslastung beleuchtet.
Einzig zu bemängeln: Warum kein erweiterter Test mit aktiviertem HBCC, um die berühmte 8-GB-Grenze evt austricksen zu können. Gibt ja schließlich hier im Forum auch ein paar Vega-Besitzer 
Gruß T.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Februar 2020)

Moin!

HBCC gibt's nur bei Vega-Grafikkarten. Aber guter Punkt: Da kommt bald was von uns, stay tuned. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Februar 2020)

BikeRider schrieb:


> Wieder ne Steam Vollversion. - Wird  also ein Magazin werden.



Es gibt am Markt leider kaum mehr physische Vollversionen, das ist ein echtes Problem.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (6. Februar 2020)

kmf schrieb:


> Wahnsinn! Hat mich fast umgehauen


Warum nur fast? 


> der GPU/CPU-Teil war bestimmt ein echtes Mammutprojekt


Richtig erkannt.


> Da tun sich 2 in der Redaktion vorzüglich ergänzen bzw. zusammenarbeiten.


Ebenfalls korrekt


----------



## AlphaMale (6. Februar 2020)

--------------


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Februar 2020)

Also wenn ich mir den CPU/GPU-Test ansehe mit den drölfzigtausend Werten mal ne ernste Frage: Schlafen/wohnen Raff und Dave eigentlich zeitweise in der Redakation? Wo habt ihr die Matratzen versteckt? 

Nein ehrlich, brutales Ding.


----------



## Soli (8. Februar 2020)

Ist es normal, dass für die Säulen der Erde ein Altersnachweis benötigt wird? Im Heft wird es mit USK 12 abgebildet.

Mfg
Soli


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2020)

Ich finde es etwas unglücklich wie Ihr das gelöst habt in dem aktuellen Mag.
Im Vorwort wird angepriesen das der 16Seiten Aderlass sich nur auf Anzeigen bezieht, aber dann blättere ich und die CPU Sparte, ein Herzstück das Mags enthält keine einzige Seite Inhalt?
Das gab es glaube ich noch nie und ich kauf das Mag schon echt lange! Das ist zumindest im dem Kontext äußerst unglücklich gelöst muss ich sagen.

Ich hatte es bei der letzten Preiserhöhung schon mal angedeutet, mir wäre es lieber Ihr würdet das Mag 50 Cent teurer machen aber dafür mehr anbieten als jetzt. Die DVD fällt auch immer weiter aus der Zeit muss ich sagen.Ich kauf das Mag schon extra mit CD damit Ihr was davon habt, nutzen tue ich diese aber eigentlich nie wirklich. Lediglich wie im aktuellen mag das Archiv empfinde ich als sehr praktisch und nützlich.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (9. Februar 2020)

Der CPU-Teil ist diesmal vollumfänglich in den Special-Teil gewandert.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Der CPU-Teil ist diesmal vollumfänglich in den Special-Teil gewandert.



Ja ist mir ja auch nicht entgangen, auch ist ja der Index nun vollständig.
Dennoch finde ich das in dem Kontext schlicht sehr unglücklich gelöst,macht einfach keinen Eindruck. Das Mag an sich ist diesen Monat eigentlich wieder Klasse, vor allem der Speziateil ist sehr aufschlussreich und die neue Serie mit den UEFI´s begrüße ich ebenfalls ausdrücklich.


----------



## Tolotos66 (10. Februar 2020)

Ich wäre auch für eine Preiserhöhung von 50 Cent. Macht doch mal, statt CPU/GPU/NT-Abfragen, eine Umfrage zur möglichen Preiserhöhung im nä. Heft(um auch die "Kiosk-Käufer" zu erreichen) und Online. Vllt sind ja mehr Menschen bereit, für gute Arbeit auch mehr zu zahlen. Ich mag keine "Streichkonzerte", die haben stets e Geschmäkle.
Gruß T.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Februar 2020)

Moin!

Weniger Werbung ist schlecht?  Also ich weiß nicht, wie es euch geht, aber ich hatte neulich im Zug viel Spaß mit dem aktuellen Heft, quasi als "Feldstudie". Haptisch entspricht die 03 weitgehend der 02, aber das Papier reflektiert weniger - ist also aus allen Winkeln gut lesbar. Und es unterbricht kaum ein Banner bzw. kaum eine volle Werbeseite den Lesefluss. Nur bei den Bildern müssen wir bzw. die Druckerei definitiv noch etwas tweaken, viele sind recht dunkel. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2020)

Bei den AM4 Mainboards habe ich das MSI Godlike vermisst.
Kommt da noch mal ein extra Test? Würde mich interessieren, im Vergleich zum Ace oder Unify.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Februar 2020)

Da ist kein Test geplant. Das Godlike ist das fünftletzte X570-Board (von 43) nach Zugriffen/Interesse im Preisvergleich und für AM4 allgemein am Ende der Top100. Es gibt also sehr viele Boards, die für unsere Leser interessanter sind. Rein von den Specs her finde ich es auch fragwürdig. Sehr teuer und die Mehrausstattung gegenüber dem Ace liegt größstenteils als Steckkarte bei. Steckkarten, die sich aber nur bei Beschneidung der Grafikkarten alle nutzen lassen und die mit zwei Triple-Slot-Grafikkarten, für die das Layout gemacht zu sein scheint, gar nicht mehr ins System passen.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2020)

Danke dir. Hab ich mir schon gedacht, dass der Unterschied zum Ace oder Unify eher gering ist, also der Aufpreis viel zu hoch ist.
Da kann man sich in der Tat einen Test sparen.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Februar 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Weniger Werbung ist schlecht?  Also ich weiß nicht, wie es euch geht, aber ich hatte neulich im Zug viel Spaß mit dem aktuellen Heft, quasi als "Feldstudie". Haptisch entspricht die 03 weitgehend der 02, aber das Papier reflektiert weniger - ist also aus allen Winkeln gut lesbar. Und es unterbricht kaum ein Banner bzw. kaum eine volle Werbeseite den Lesefluss. Nur bei den Bildern müssen wir bzw. die Druckerei definitiv noch etwas tweaken, viele sind recht dunkel.
> 
> ...



Das kann ich nicht bestätigen, ich finde das hat sich haptisch und optisch eher negativ entwickelt die letzten Jahre. Werbung stört mich nicht im Magazin, es ist ja eine Fachzeitschrift. Wenn ich dort zu meinem bevorzugten Thema ne Anzeige von Corsair, Asus und Co. sehe empfinde ich das nicht als störend. Da ist aufdringliche Webwerbung wesentlich lästiger. Die Bilder sind mittlerweile an vielen Stellen kaum noch brauchbar, das kann das Netz einfach viel besser. Die Papierdicke ist auch so ne Sache, mein Sohn brauch das Heft nur mal schief anzuschauen dann reißen mir schon die Seiten.

Ich würde die Gegenrichtung eher bevorzugen,hochglanz Mag, von mir aus auch mit der doppelten Zahl an Werbeanzeigen.Ich hab ja keine Not bei nem monatlichen Mag das schnell zu lesen. Qualitativ vom Inhalt ist das Heft ja immer noch Top,ich will meine Kritik da nicht falsch verstanden wissen.


----------



## kmf (11. Februar 2020)

Ich bin da vollkommen bei Gurdi ^^

Mir macht die Werbung auch nichts aus, aber für so ein geiles Heft nur aus Kostengründen so ein "Kackpapier" nehmen zu müssen, find ich jammerschade. Ich hab Thilo in seinem Editorial so verstanden, dass die zuvor geschaltete Werbung nicht die Mehrkosten (Druck u. Papier) der zusätzlichen Seiten deckt, weil im anderen Fall könnte ich das nicht nachvollziehen. 

Mit einem besseren Papier erzielst einen viel wirksameren Auftritt. Aber ich versteh die Sorgen von Thilo, ewig bekommt man im Jour Fixe die viel zu hohen Kosten aufs Brot geschmiert. Und man ist im Prinzip machtlos, weil gescheite Lösungen, die niemandem wehtun, gibt's kaum, außer die Auflage massiv zu steigern. (früher hätte man eine Drückerkolonne engagiert )

Mit einen Aufruf an die Comm wird's auch net getan sein: He Leute - 2 Gläser Weizen im Monat weniger trinken oder in der Disco in vier Wochen mal auf einen Wadka-Redbull verzichten oder ein Päckchen Kippen weniger im Monat und dafür ein Abo schalten, schon lägen die monatlichen Kosten für die Print parat - die ist echt net teuer. 

Es lohnt sich, das Heft hat inhaltlich durch die Bank eine sehr hohe Qualitätsstufe. Und es liest sich einfach besser in den Händen  haltend, als am Bildschirm oder iPad. Und das geile daran ist, man kann selbst mitgestalten in Form von Vorschlägen und Wünsche für die kommenden Ausgaben - wer bietet so was noch?

Andere Idee wäre bei den PCGH-Rechnern als zusätzlichen Kaufanreiz ein Jahresabo der NON-DVD-Ausgabe beizulegen. Das könnte man bestimmt kalkulatorisch im Gesamtpreis unterbringen. Aber ich denke, es wurden bestimmt schon unzählige Konzepte durchgedacht, um die Situation zu verbessern.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Februar 2020)

Ja Printmagazine befinden sich halb in einem Dilemma, das Internet macht alles quasi kostenlos verfügbar was der normale Kevin so wissen will. Das Umfeld  bei den GraKas wird auch immer beschissener für ein Printmagazin, scheiß Launchtermine, Modelle die sich auf wenige % auf derPelle hängen usw.

Das Mag in hochglanz zu bringen wäre auch ne gewagte Strategie muss ich zugeben. Dennoch, die Qualität des Materials sagt mir derzeit nicht zu muss ich sagen, der fehlende CPU Part ist halb am Ende einfach unglücklich gewählt, es wundert mich dennoch dass das keinem aufgefallen ist dass dies kein tolles Signal ist im Kontext gesehen. Auch wenndas nunsicher unangenehme Worte sind,wollt ich das mal loslassen hier.

Ihr macht trotzdem nen guten Job


----------



## Djer (12. Februar 2020)

Ich finde es ärgerlich, dass auf der Titelseite beworben wird:
"Auf der DVD Mittelalter-Abenteuer Die Säulen der Erde".
Auch auf der DVD selber steht Vollversion "Die Säulen der Erde".
In der Zeitschrift selber finde ich den Hinweis, die Software befindet sich nicht auf dem Datenträger.

Da ich eine langsame Internetverbindung habe, war das für mich aber kaufentscheidend.
Es dauert bei mir laut Steam 8 Stunden, bis das Game heruntergeladen ist.

Ich halte diese Art der Werbung für irreführend und frage mich, warum kein Hinweis den Weg auf die Titelseite oder den Datenträger fand.

MfG Djer


----------



## takan (13. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht bestätigen, ich finde das hat sich haptisch und optisch eher negativ entwickelt die letzten Jahre. Werbung stört mich nicht im Magazin, es ist ja eine Fachzeitschrift. Wenn ich dort zu meinem bevorzugten Thema ne Anzeige von Corsair, Asus und Co. sehe empfinde ich das nicht als störend. Da ist aufdringliche Webwerbung wesentlich lästiger. Die Bilder sind mittlerweile an vielen Stellen kaum noch brauchbar, das kann das Netz einfach viel besser. Die Papierdicke ist auch so ne Sache, mein Sohn brauch das Heft nur mal schief anzuschauen dann reißen mir schon die Seiten.
> 
> Ich würde die Gegenrichtung eher bevorzugen,hochglanz Mag, von mir aus auch mit der doppelten Zahl an Werbeanzeigen.Ich hab ja keine Not bei nem monatlichen Mag das schnell zu lesen. Qualitativ vom Inhalt ist das Heft ja immer noch Top,ich will meine Kritik da nicht falsch verstanden wissen.



scrollst runter und die werbung scrollt mit dir auf dem content. oder im background, klickste ausversehen mal öffnet sich ein nerv popup. dann gibts noch google scamwerbung von über bullshit zu betrugs zeug. online werbung nervt in der derzeitigen form. in der fachzeitschrift ist werbung in ordnung wenns zum thema passt und nicht viel ist. rückseite cover z.b. ist der klassiker. wichtige kontaktdaten oder sontiges sollten ja geschützt sein. nur wenns überhand nimmt ist es nervig oder in einem interessanten artikel plötzlich werbung ist. wenn man die test aus der subjektiven ecke betrachtet wäre es "werbung" weil ja nicht sämtliche produkte gelistet werden. also bei dingen die wening andere hersteller haben. prozessoren. aber das ist wieder eine schwachfug ansicht. 

gibts eigentlich im abo ein übersichtlichen zugriff aufs archive und diverse dinge mit comfortfunktion? ständig aktualiserten einkaufsführer/listung mit tracking/ref link zu geizhals z.b.? und ggf. ein abo abo click button für bestimmte themen/#hashtags? finde webseiten/newsseiten in der regel mittlerweile langweilig, newsseiten generell, wenns themen gibt die übern längeren zeitraum laufen gibts kein wirkliches abo in einem dashboard wie die blog funktion des forums in der art. ich war einmal am überlegen mir ein abo zu holen fürn jahr, find aber die interaktivität nicht gegeben mit web. print lese ich nicht, hab da nicht viel zeit/nerv zu. fahre auto, da liest man bekanntlich keine zeitung. und lkw fahrer werde ich bestimmt nicht.

z.b. finde ich es interessant über eine eigene computec/pcgh suche/hashtag was zu suchen zu news/infos wie z.b. x670 chipsatz oder was wann ryzen2+/3 kommen tun wird. eventuell sowas wie ein aggregator um google zu umgehen, die zeitungslobby in der eu will ja nur 3 wörter lizenzfrei geben und da haste keine information mehr.  und son gebastelten/allgemeinen aggregator finde ich käse. will lieber was von einem menschen moderierten/korrigierten aggregator. dann wäre ein abo wert. eventuell können sich ja da paar verlage zusammentun aus einer branche und sich überlegen mal selbst werbetracker zu schalten sodass man kein kauderwelsch im noscript mehr hat. wäre dann viel optmierter und schneller.


----------



## rolli (20. Februar 2020)

Also mir ist die Qualität des Papiers nicht negativ aufgefallen.
Kann aus meiner Sicht so bleiben.


----------



## ery (29. März 2020)

Moin Raff,
kannst du schon verraten wann
der UEFI-Guide für Asrock  Boards
erscheint ?
VG ery


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. März 2020)

Moin!

Dein Wunsch befindet sich in der Mache - allerdings noch nicht für die 06/2020 zu erwarten, sondern Stand jetzt eher 07.

MfG
Raff


----------



## ery (29. März 2020)

Danke


----------

